# miui roms which one to flash



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey peeps i had rooted my gf DX and i read alot and im tryin to see which miui is running good i see alot of bugs that ppl had put and im not sure what *version* to download and *install *and flash can any one help im not to familier with DX since i had Droid INc and now a ThunderBolt if some one can reply back asap so i can flash this bad boy.

thanks,


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/11858-[ROM]MIUI.us-DefX---Part-2

Most recent and stable one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Slowcaddy said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/11858-[ROM]MIUI.us-DefX---Part-2
> 
> Most recent and stable one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


thanks but can i flash this on 4.5.605 2.3.3 i think it GB if im right


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> thanks but can i flash this on 4.5.605 2.3.3 i think it GB if im right


Yup that's what you need to be on to flash

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

ok thanks again dude!


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

im using 1.12.9 and am having no issues from what u can see, ill check and see if the 720p video works, thats about all i havent tested yet


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Remember you don't need the Droid 2 bootstraper for miui. It will mess everything up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my sig for DX specific flashing instructions.

Edit:
Oh, and I agree with DefyX part 2.


----------

